

Facebook isn't broken, I'm just not interesting - welcomebrand
https://medium.com/on-facebook/b0c524c582f3

======
jacquesm
Medium.com's voting ring is capable of putting 4 posts on the homepage at the
same time without tripping the circuits, impressive.

------
Davertron
"Dear users: you're doing it wrong".

I don't think this is a very good answer. If the majority of your users think
that your site isn't useful (and I'm not at all sure this is the case,
although I can certainly identify with this sentiment) then you need to go
back to the drawing board.

------
codva
I think the disconnect is that Facebook sells itself as a way to stay in touch
with all your fiends, when in fact, as we all know, it doesn't really work
that way. Every change to the site seems to take is farther and farther from
the ideal of staying in touch with everybody.

Personally, I seem to have it tuned fairly well right now. By keeping a lot of
people on "Important Only" updates, I don't see the memes, cat pictures, and
political crap unless it's noteworthy enough to generate more than a few
comments. Yet I do see the prom pictures of their kids or other things that I
actually care about because they do generate enough activity to trigger
whatever the threshold is to be an important post.

------
personlurking
While I generally agree with the post (after having also read the other FB-
related post), I'd like to think that the reason I recently left FB (yet
again) is that I was one of virtually 2 other people in my network posting
interesting things to read or watch, rather than post nonsense like the
majority.

Either I falsley think the content I linked to is, in fact, interesting or my
FB friends aren't interesting...or, perhaps, there's just a disconnect between
my friends and what I think is interesting. I know otherwise intelligent
people who continously post rubbish.

------
jdipierro
This is exactly what I was thinking when I read the 'The Facebook experiment
has failed' article. It seems like just another case of people not knowing how
to filter their wall feed.

~~~
Nursie
I still wish I could switch to an unfiltered mode. I use a service like
facebook because I want to keep involved in my friends lives and see all the
stuff they post. FB seems to conspire to make the feed/wall experience an echo
chamber of the few people you interact with the most. It's precisely the folks
I don't interact with most that I want to hear from...

~~~
antoko
Interesting, I'm not a facebook user, I deleted my account 3 or 4 years ago.
Is there a way to setup multiple concurrent filters so you can basically
switch modes? So you could have your feed/wall (sorry I'm not great with the
fb terminology) show you:

1) Close friends & family

2) Posts related to the subject "Programming"

3) Posts from people who haven't otherwise made it to your wall in the last 30
days.

Basically what level of granularity is currently offered in terms of FB
filters, and can you setup multiple ones to switch between them?

Is this an area that FB are currently working on? Seems like this would be a
good remedy for people who aren't finding the content they want.

Users are still going to be required to do some work to setup their filters
though, I really don't see how you can avoid that though.

~~~
jdipierro
I don't know if you can get as fine-grained as "posts relating to programming"
or "people you haven't interacted with in X days" but you can add people to
"Lists" and then switch your wall view between those lists. One person can be
in many lists.

------
ebbv
You acknowledge that most people probably have similar problems; the stuff
their friends are posting isn't interesting, and also acknowledge that you
don't follow along with your friends' posts.

You're agreeing with the original post. That is a sign that the site is
useless as is, except as an echo chamber for you to post things you are
interested in but nobody else cares about.

You're posting running stuff, and there's millions of people who are
interested in running stuff, but instead of those running posts finding other
runners, they find your friends and family most of whom aren't interested.

That's the problem with Facebook. This is less of an issue on Twitter where
it's normal for you to follow whomever you want, not just friends and family.

